# 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III + 280er Radi + AGB)



## DrDave (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo, 
Ich habe die Idee eine Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 und eine Arctic Hybrid III miteinander zu verbinden. 
Könnte mir vorstellen Schnellverbinder zu nutzen, so kann man auch recht einfach dest. Wasser Nachfüllen. 
Wie seht ihr das mit den 2 (verschiedenen) Pumpen?

*Update 1:*
Hardware: GTX 980 Ti mit Bios Mod (kein Powerlimit) OC auf 1472/1953MHz @ 1,21V mit Arctic Accelero Hybrid III sowie i7 3770K @ 4,7GHz @ 1,33V mit Arctic Freezer 240.

Gesagt getan und die beiden Kompaktwasserkühlungen mit liebevoller Bastelarbeit  miteinander verbunden. Das wichtigste vorab: die CPU Temperaturen sind unverändert und innerhalb der Messtoleranz. Die Temperaturen der GPU haben sich aber ganz gut verbessert und die größere Radiatorfläche macht sich gut bemerkbar.
Ein Dankeschön auch an den Arctic Support, der mir die Flussrichtungen der beiden Kühler mitgeteilt hat.

Test 1: CPU only 8 Threads (Prime 29 V28.9) FFT 1344K (in-place))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test 2: GPU only (Firestrike ultra Stresstest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test 3: CPU+GPU (6 Threads Prime 95 V28.9)in-place large FFTs + Valley Ultra HD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei reiner GPU Last und vermutlich auch normaler Spielelast ist die Lautstärke deutlich geringer, da der kleine 120er Radiator mit der Abwärme der GTX 980 Ti überfordert ist und nur mit schnellen Lüfterdrehzahlen zu Kühlen ist.
Ein zusätzlicher 280mm Radiator liegt bereits bereit und wird im nächsten Schritt verbunden.
Messwerte folgen.

*Update 2:*
Der zusätzliche ST30 280 Radiator hat es auch endlich dazu geschafft.
Das ganze sieht jetzt so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Freezer 240 arbeiten jetzt 2 Enermax D.F. Pressure (low-speed), auf der Hybrid III ein Noctua NF-F12 und auf dem ST30 280 die originalen Fractal 140mm Frontlüfter des Fractal Design XL-R2 sowie 1 x Eiswind 140 bzw. 1 x Enermax T.B. Silence.
Die Lüftersteuerung habe ich inzwischen auch entschäft und die Lautstärke hat sich auch gut verbessert.

Test 1: CPU only 8 Threads (Prime 29 V28.9) FFT 1344K (in-place))



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test 2: GPU only (Firestrike ultra Stresstest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Test 3: CPU+GPU (6 Threads Prime 95 V28.9)in-place large FFTs + Valley Ultra HD)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Gesamtlautstärke und die GPU-Temperaturen haben sich deutlich gebessert, sodass ich aktuell 20MHz mehr GPU Takt nutzen kann (mehr im Test).

*Update 3 mit zusätzlichem AGB:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Update 4 (10.12.2019) - mit neuer CPU:
*Ja, die Bastelstunde ist etwas eskaliert.
Nachdem ich mit dem alten System bestehend aus dem 3770K und 980 Ti den internen Loop schon erweitert hatte, kam mit dem Umstieg auf den 3900X der nächste Step.
Die beiden AIOs wurden zerlegt und gereinigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach der Reinigung wieder montiert und entsprechend erweitert.

Jetzt werkeln im Fractal Define XL R2 folgende Radiatoren:
1 x 120er Radiator der Arctic Hybrid III AIO hinten (ausblasend - bestückt mit 1 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM)
1 x 240er Radiator der Arctic Freezer AIO oben (ausblasend - bestückt mit 2 x Noctua NF-F12 PWM
1 x 280er Alphacool ST30 Radiator in der Front (einblasend in Push (2 x Noctua NF-P12 Redux) - Pull ( 2 x Enermax T.B. Silence)
1 x 140er Phobya 60mm Radiator im Boden (einblasend - 1 x Noctua NF-A14 FLX)
1 x 560er Phobya Quad Radiator extern an der Seite (4 x Noctua NF-P14s redux 1500)

Da der Kreislauf so gewachsen ist und die AIO Pumpen sicherlich hoffnungslos überfordert wären, wurde der vorher verbaute Ausgleichsbehälter gegen eine Magicool DCP450 AGB Pumpenkombination getauscht.

Schön ist anders, aber es funktioniert gut und da es sowieso im Gehäuse bescheiden aussieht, habe ich den RAMs auch noch einen Lüfter spendiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch paar Tests bei 23°C Raumtemperatur (HWInfo wurde jeweils vor Teststart zurückgesetzt).
Die Temperaturen, Lüfterdrehzahlen und Verbrauchswerte könnt ihr aus HWInfo entnehmen.*

CPU only Test
*15min Prime 1344 auf den 24 Threads



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
GPU only Test
*1 Durchlauf Firestrike extrem ca. 10min Laufzeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*CPU und GPU Test
*15 min Prime 1344 auf 22 Threads + Unigine Valley in UHD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malkolm (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Klingt nach viel Arbeit ohne jeglichen Vorteil daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## DrDave (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Vorteil wäre mehr Kühlfläche für beide Komponenten. Der 120er Radi an der 980 Ti ist schon verbesserungswürdig... So viel Aufwand sehe ich da auch gar nicht. Die Schnellverbinder sind doch schnell dran.
Habe an sowas gedacht: Alphacool HF Schnellverschlusskupplungsset 11/8mm - Black | Schnellverschlusse | Anschlusse | Shop | Alphacool


----------



## etar (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Das einzige schwierige wird das befühlen/entlüften


----------



## INU.ID (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Wüsste nicht warum das nicht gehen sollte. Da du die zwei Pumpen eh schon verbaut hast, ändert sich ja auch an der Lautstärke nichts. Und bzgl. Durchfluss sollte das auch kein Problem sein.


DrDave schrieb:


> Vorteil wäre mehr Kühlfläche für beide Komponenten.


Nicht ganz. Die CPU (~100Watt?) hat ja aktuell einen 240er für sich alleine, obwohl sie weniger Wärme erzeugt als die 980Ti (~250Watt). Kombinierst du jetzt die Kreisläufe, sinkt die Temperatur der 980Ti (durch den zusätzlichen 240er), aber im Gegenzug wird durch die zusätzliche Abwärme der 980Ti auch das Wasser der CPU, und damit auch die CPU etwas wärmer.


----------



## DrDave (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Meine Bedenken mit den 2 verschiedenen Pumpen habe ich wegen den unterschiedlichen Durchflusswerten. Da die langsamere ja dann schneller dreht als gedacht. 

Ich hoffe die Flussrichtung von beiden ist von außen irgendwie ersichtlich. 
Aktuell sind beide Komponenten gleich warm, wobei an der GPU die höhere Lautstärke entsteht. Der 3770k ist geköpft und dreht auch beim Zocken mit der Idle-Drehzahl weiter. 
Macht es bzgl. der Temperatur große Unterschiede an welcher Stelle ich die Kreisläufe auftrenne? 
Auf die Schnelle hätte ich: 120er - GPU - 240er - CPU gesagt. 
Da der nächste PC sowieso eine Wasserkühlung bekommen soll, könnte ich auch vorne im Gehäuse noch einen zusätzlichen 280er Radi mit einbinden


----------



## Chimera (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Beide nutzen dieselbe Asetek Pumpe, von daher sollt es kein Problem sein. Ein anderes Problem dürft eher sein: in den Asetek AIOs befindet sich kein reines destilliertes Wasser, sondern ein Kühlmittel mit ner Art Schmierstoff drin. War auch früher schon so, leider gab Asetek damals keine Infos bzgl. der Zusammensetzung. Denn als die H50 vom kollegen leckte, wollt er sie auch einfach mit ner Schnellkupplung und neuer Befüllung fixen, doch so ganz sauber lief sie danach nicht mehr: erst machte sie nach ner kurzen Zeit ordentlich Krach und nach nem Monat oder 2 klemmte die Pumpe plötzlich komplett.
Von daher solltest du eher bedacht sein möglichst alles vom Kühlmittel aufzufangen und dann nur minimalst mit Wasser zu ergänzen. Und niemals die Pumpen ohne Kühlmittel laufen lassen, dann stirbt sie innert kürzester Zeit  Ob sich der Aufwand lohnt, ist wiederum ne  andere Frage. Hätte man an so was schon vorher gedacht, hät man besser gleich zur Eisbaer und Eiswolf gegriffen und sich dann sehr viel Kopfzerbrechen erspart


----------



## Narbennarr (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Dürfte Glykol sein, das sich in den meisten fertigmischungen befindet. Größeren Verlust würde ich daher nicht mit Wasser auffüllen, sondern dann besser ganz leer machen und was wie DP Ultra rein


----------



## DrDave (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Wenn es Glykol ist, dann ja sicherlich auch mit dest. Wasser gemischt. 
Ja das mit den beiden AIO ist historisch gewachsen und sicherlich nicht die beste Lösung. 
Wenn beide Pumpen gleich sind, ist das ja noch weniger ein Problem. 
Die GPU Pumpe hängt direkt an 12V und kommt mir leiser vor als die der Freezer 240 auch auf 12V, welche erst herunter geregelt ähnlich leise ist. Der Größenunterschied ist vlt. nur durch die Kühlerart bedingt.


----------



## kmf (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Wenn du die Kreisläufe trennst, würde ich auch einen Ausgleichsbehälter in den Kreislauf einbinden. 
Ich hoffe ja dass die Wellschläuche einen seperaten Innenschlauch haben und die Anschlüsse nicht einfach nur per Ultraschall mit dem Wellschlauch verschweißt sind, sonst gibts Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit. Wünsche dir viel Glück dabei, dass die Operation gelingt.


----------



## DrDave (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*



kmf schrieb:


> Wenn du die Kreisläufe trennst, würde ich auch einen Ausgleichsbehälter in den Kreislauf einbinden.
> Ich hoffe ja dass die Wellschläuche einen seperaten Innenschlauch haben und die Anschlüsse nicht einfach nur per Ultraschall mit dem Wellschlauch verschweißt sind, sonst gibts Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit. Wünsche dir viel Glück dabei, dass die Operation gelingt.


Ich hätte den Schlauch einfach "in der Mitte" mit dem Schlauchschneider getrennt und die oben verlinkten Schnelltrennanschlüsse genommen. Schauen wir mal, wenn es klappt wie ich es mir vorstelle, lass ich den AGB weg.


----------



## Chimera (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Auch wenn sie äusserlich optisch anders aussehen, innen drin ist bei beidem die Asetek Pumpe der 5ten Gen. Ausser du hast den alten Hybrid, der kam glaubs noch mit der älteren 3ten oder 4ten Gen Pumpe daher. Wobei die Verbesserungen eh nur im Detail waren, grundlegend blieb die Pumpe gleich


----------



## DrDave (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*

Und schon gibt es ein kleines Problem, da die Schläuche der beiden AIOs mit Außendurchmesser 10,6 mm und Innendurchmesser 6 mm nicht ganz so übliche Maße haben.
Die Schnelltrenner von Alphacool aber für 11/8er sind. Da hab ich gestern wohl etwas flüchtig hingeschaut und 8mm statt 6mm gelesen.
Die Schläuche der AIOs mit Adapter auf 11/8er und dann die Schnellkupplungen nehmen ist auch eher ein Umweg.
Gibt's was einfacheres?
@Chimera
Du scheinst dich ganz gut mit den Asetek Pumpen auszukennen, kannst du mir sagen wo Ein- bzw. Auslass ist.


----------



## DrDave (5. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

Die beiden Kompaktwasserkühlungen sind inzwischen verbunden, Messwerte im Startpost. Hat sich schon gelohnt und der Basteltrieb ist auch erstmal wieder gesättigt


----------



## chiem (6. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

"pics or it didn't happen"  
Interessantes Projekt. Kannst du mal ein Bild davon hochladen ?


----------



## DrDave (6. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

Nicht schön, aber selten
Muss ich nur noch etwas optisch verbessern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chewara (6. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

wie genau hast du die nun verbunden?


----------



## Chimera (6. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden*



			
				DrDave;8716714
@[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/44635-chimera.html" schrieb:
			
		

> Chimera[/URL]
> Du scheinst dich ganz gut mit den Asetek Pumpen auszukennen, kannst du mir sagen wo Ein- bzw. Auslass ist.



Nein, soweit hab ich mich nicht gross befasst. Nur ist halt Asetek kein unbekannter Hersteller, früher waren sie vorallem im Serversegment tätig und kamen dann mit der H50 auch in den Retailmarkt. Aktuell sind wir ja bei der 5ten Generation von Pumpe angelangt, jedoch hat sich Asetek in den Jahren halt mehr auf Detailverbesserungen konzentriert. Hab zwar in nem alten Katalog noch ein Bild von ner durchsichtigen H50, da kann man die Fliessrichtung sehen, doch von der H50 bis zu den heutigen hat sich ja auch der Aufbau des Pumpengehäuses verändert und drum weiss ich nicht, ob es noch imemr so ist.
Übrigens, ist halt leider bissel spät, aber lohnt sich evtl. trotzdem hier mal reinzugucken: Ultimate H50 Mod Guide for Noobs.


----------



## DrDave (6. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*



chewara schrieb:


> wie genau hast du die nun verbunden?



Die beiden Arctic Kompaktwasserkühlungen haben einen inneren Schlauchdurchmesser von 6mm.
Ich habe in meinem Fall Schlauchreduzierungen von 8mm auf 6mm genutzt, um auf einen normalen 11/8er Schlauch zu gehen.
Da ich mir parallel einen Eisbaer 280 Kühler bestellt habe, von dem ich den 280er Radiator im nächsten Schritt mit verbinden möchte, habe ich an das andere Ende die Alphacool Schnellkupplungen gemacht.
Durch die Schnellkupplung konnte ich auch die Eisbaer Pumpe/AGB anschließen, um hiermit den aktuellen Loop zu befüllen.





Chimera schrieb:


> Nein, soweit hab ich mich nicht gross befasst. Nur ist halt Asetek kein unbekannter Hersteller, früher waren sie vorallem im Serversegment tätig und kamen dann mit der H50 auch in den Retailmarkt. Aktuell sind wir ja bei der 5ten Generation von Pumpe angelangt, jedoch hat sich Asetek in den Jahren halt mehr auf Detailverbesserungen konzentriert. Hab zwar in nem alten Katalog noch ein Bild von ner durchsichtigen H50, da kann man die Fliessrichtung sehen, doch von der H50 bis zu den heutigen hat sich ja auch der Aufbau des Pumpengehäuses verändert und drum weiss ich nicht, ob es noch imemr so ist.
> Übrigens, ist halt leider bissel spät, aber lohnt sich evtl. trotzdem hier mal reinzugucken: Ultimate H50 Mod Guide for Noobs.



Danke, ging auch so. 
Flussrichtung ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

Der 280er Radi ist jetzt auch dabei. Die beiden Pumpen kommen mit dem Loop gut zurecht und aktuell gibt es keine Probleme, ich bin super zufrieden
Der Durchflusswert würde mich allerdings interessieren.
Weiß jmd. wieviel eine Asetek Pumpe der 5ten Generation so schafft?


----------



## Chimera (11. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

Übrigens, ein Blick auf die Website von Asetek und man bekommt was fieses zu sehen: 550QC - Asetek. Ist wohl das Modell, welches demnächst von Evga kommt, denn die setzen bei der aktuellen ja auch auf Asetek und es kommt noch eine mit Schnellkupplungen  Leider gibt es auch bei Asetek keine Daten dazu, wobei man dies ja auch ganz einfach mit nem Durchflussmeter messen könnt. Diesen soll man laut Seite ja an nem 3 Pin am Mobo anschliessen können, wird dann wohl wie ein Tachosignal vom lüfi ausgewertet. Gibt noch ganz andere Modelle, wobei ersterer rein von Preis/Leistung her eine der vernünftigsten Lösungen wär. Klar gibt es auch billigere, doch ob man an nem rotierenden Propeller selber herausfinden kann, wieviel da durchfliesst...?


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III)*

Fies ist das nicht Ich habe ja alle bewusst und vor allem deutlich zeitversetzt gebraucht gekauft, bei einem Neukauf hätte ich es anders gemacht. Durchflussmesser hatte ich auch schon im Visier, aber um ehrlich zu sein, war es mir dann nicht Wert. 
Ich habe ja extra transparente Schläuche zum verbinden genommen, um den Wasserfluss zu sehen. Wobei Schwarze optisch schöner wären, aber form follows function

Die Hersteller sollten mal lieber 240/280 Kits für die GPU anbieten, die freut sich über mehr Radi Fläche deutlich mehr als die CPU.


----------



## Chimera (11. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III + 280er Radi)*

Nun, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hiess es im Evga Forum, dass es von diesen Modellen mit Kupplung auch ne 240er geben sollt. Nur dürft es dann wohl auch wieder den typisch saftigen Evga-Aufpreis geben  Ob andere später auch mal auf das Modell setzen werden, wird sich zeigen. Find es persönlich aber auch bissel mager, wenn die selbst ne 780Ti mit nur nem 120mm ausstatten 
Übrigens, Kollege hat nen anderen Weg gewählt: er hat in der Bucht günstig ne Kelvin T36 geschossen und zu dieser dann einfach nen Kühlblock für seine GTX 680 besorgt, die er nun eingequetscht hat. Erst dachte er, dass die Alphacool Pumpe dafür dann wohl zu schwach wär, doch nix da, funzt bisher 1A. War aber wahrscheinlich in der Anschaffung etwas teurer als dein Weg, wobei der Kühlblock alleine ja das teuerste war (die 1 Monat genutzte Kelvin bekam er für 50.-). Der 360er Radi mit 3 Noctua NF-P12 Lüfis reicht jedenfalls immo, um seinen i5-2500K und die GTX zu kühlen.


----------



## DrDave (11. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III + 280er Radi)*



Chimera schrieb:


> Nun, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, dann hiess es im Evga Forum, dass es von diesen Modellen mit Kupplung auch ne 240er geben sollt. Nur dürft es dann wohl auch wieder den typisch saftigen Evga-Aufpreis geben  Ob andere später auch mal auf das Modell setzen werden, wird sich zeigen. Find es persönlich aber auch bissel mager, wenn die selbst ne 780Ti mit nur nem 120mm ausstatten
> Übrigens, Kollege hat nen anderen Weg gewählt: er hat in der Bucht günstig ne Kelvin T36 geschossen und zu dieser dann einfach nen Kühlblock für seine GTX 680 besorgt, die er nun eingequetscht hat. Erst dachte er, dass die Alphacool Pumpe dafür dann wohl zu schwach wär, doch nix da, funzt bisher 1A. War aber wahrscheinlich in der Anschaffung etwas teurer als dein Weg, wobei der Kühlblock alleine ja das teuerste war (die 1 Monat genutzte Kelvin bekam er für 50.-). Der 360er Radi mit 3 Noctua NF-P12 Lüfis reicht jedenfalls immo, um seinen i5-2500K und die GTX zu kühlen.



Ja, das ist auch eine Idee. Ein Fullcover wäre natürlich ideal, aber auch wieder deutlich teurer.
So viel Durchfluss braucht es ja auch gar nicht.
Ich würde jederzeit wieder basteln, um es günstig kühl und leise zu bekommen.
Alternativ dann einen richtigen Custom-Loop.


----------



## DrDave (21. März 2017)

*AW: 2 AIOs verbinden (Freezer 240 + Hybrid III + 280er Radi)*

Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe noch einen zusätzlichen AGB, einen Eisbecher 150 integriert und mit dem Valvoline Supercoolant aufgefüllt.
Ziele: 
1. die letzten Luftblasen aus dem Loop entfernen
2. Da ich Alu und Kupfer im Kreislauf habe, wollte ich für sicheren Korrosionsschutz sorgen und somit das Supercoolant in den Kreislauf bringen
3. Einen zusätzlichen Schmutzfilter integrieren (aktuell am Einlass des AGBs), da beim damaligen Öffnen der AIOs die Flüssigkeit schon nicht mehr klar war und bereits Partikel enthielten
4. Anhand des AGB den Durchfluss "sehen"

Mein Loop im Fractal Define XL R2:
-> GPU (Hybrid III Pumpe) -> 120mm Radiator (Heck) -> 240mm Radiator (Deckel) -> CPU (Freezer 240 Pumpe) -> 280mm Radiator (Front) -> Filter -> AGB ->




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis:
Die Pumpenleistung ist (deutlich) zu schwach um einen anständigen Durchfluss zu bekommen. Die Asetek Kühler sind wohl an sich schon recht restriktiv und für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck sind die Pumpen natürlich ausreichend.
Das Wasser tröpfelt von dem AGB Röhrchen nur leicht runter. 
Was ich aber nach wie vor sagen kann, dass die Kühlung trotz des sehr niedrigen Durchflusses nach wie vor funktioniert.

Hatte auch schon die Idee, eine extra Pumpe in den Kreislauf zu integrieren, hätte da an eine DDC310 gedacht, die ich auch für den nächsten richtigen Customloop nehmen kann.
Die Frage wäre, wie die beiden kleinen Pumpen reagieren werden, wenn jetzt ein deutlich höherer Durchfluss entsteht.

Um das mal theoretisch zu Durchdenken:
Wenn eine extra Pumpe mit integriert wird z.B eine DDC310, sollten beide AIO Pumpen abgeklemmt werden oder trotzdem weiterlaufen?
Durch den höheren Durchfluss wird der Impeller (deutlich) schneller Drehen, ich vermute das hierdurch vlt. auch zusätzliche Geräusche entstehen werden.
Kann bzw. wird das den Pumpen schaden?


----------



## kmf (30. März 2017)

Bist du sicher, dass die beiden Pumpen nicht gegeneinander arbeiten?  Das "Tröpfeln" des Durchflusses kommt mir ziemlich spanisch vor. Ich hab zwar noch nie so eine "Fertig-Wakü" geöffnet, um z.B. den Durchfluss zu kontrollieren, aber mehr als tröpfeln sollte da schon kommen. Kannst ja mal spaßeshalber die Schläuche umklemmen und sehen bzw. horchen was passiert. Durch den AGB hast du jetzt evtl. mehr Durchflusswiderstand, aber auch ein Mehr an Wasserreservoir, was meines Erachtens viel wichtiger ist, eine Entlüftungsmöglichkeit und vor allem die Kontrollmöglichkeit des Durchflusses. 

Eine weitere Pumpe würde ich nicht einbauen.  Wenn, würde ich dann komplett alles rausschmeißen und eine "richtige Wasserkühlung" einbauen. Gebraucht kriegt man relativ günstig die entsprechenden Teile.

/edit

Hab mir grad mal das im Eröffnungsposting hinzugefügte Bild angeschaut. Ich würde den AGB minimum in Höhe der CPU-Pumpe bzw. sogar etwas darüber installieren. Die Saugleistung der Pumpen ist meist eher bescheiden und so kommt dir dann die Schwerkraft etwas zu Hilfe. Ob's letztlich was bringt, zeigt nur ein Test.

Ich hab grad mal in meinen AGB geschaut, also da ist deutliches Leben. Geschätzt sprudelt der Wasserstrahl ca 2cm  über das Ende des inneren Röhrchens.


----------



## DrDave (30. März 2017)

kmf schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass die beiden Pumpen nicht gegeneinander arbeiten?  Das "Tröpfeln" des Durchflusses kommt mir ziemlich spanisch vor. Ich hab zwar noch nie so eine "Fertig-Wakü" geöffnet, um z.B. den Durchfluss zu kontrollieren, aber mehr als tröpfeln sollte da schon kommen. Kannst ja mal spaßeshalber die Schläuche umklemmen und sehen bzw. horchen was passiert. Durch den AGB hast du jetzt evtl. mehr Durchflusswiderstand, aber auch ein Mehr an Wasserreservoir, was meines Erachtens viel wichtiger ist, eine Entlüftungsmöglichkeit und vor allem die Kontrollmöglichkeit des Durchflusses.
> 
> Eine weitere Pumpe würde ich nicht einbauen.  Wenn, würde ich dann komplett alles rausschmeißen und eine "richtige Wasserkühlung" einbauen. Gebraucht kriegt man relativ günstig die entsprechenden Teile.
> 
> ...


Die Flussrichtung sollte passen, dass folgende Bild hab ich vom Arctic Support bekommen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den AGB könnte ich vermutlich auch an den 120er Radi packen, nur dann passt die Verschlauchung hinten und vorne nicht mehr.
Habe gerade mal eine Pumpe abgeklemmt und der Durchfluss hat sich noch weiter verringert, von daher werden die kleinen Pumpen einfach nicht mehr hergeben.
Ich lass es jetzt einfach so, mit den Temperaturen und der deutlichen Verbesserung der Lautstärke bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Gast20190527 (14. April 2017)

Also wenn ich 2 AiOs verbinden wolllen würde, dann würde ich eine Alphacool Eisbär und Eiswolf nutzen. Da geht nix schief und es ist für solche Dinge sogar konzipiert


----------



## IICARUS (14. April 2017)

Bei einer Wasserkühlung wird eine Kreiselpumpen genutzt, aus diesem Grund können diese Pumpen nicht saugen.
Es ist daher sehr wichtig das ein AGB so verbaut wird das die Kühlflüssigkeit durch die Schwerkraft die Pumpe erreicht.

Beim befüllen könnte es auch sein das sich schwache Pumpen schwer tun, das ändert sich aber sobald der Kreislauf befüllt ist.


----------



## DrDave (29. November 2017)

Das Konstrukt läuft ja schon eine Zeit lang.
Demnächst werde ich die beiden Kühler mal öffnen und schauen ob dort irgendwelche Verunreinigungen oder Korrosionen erwarten


----------



## DrDave (22. Juli 2019)

Hat etwas länger gedauert, aber ich habe es nach knappen 2,5 Jahren doch mal geschafft die Kühler zu öffnen. Hätte fast mit mehr Schmutz gerechnet, aber dass reicht ja auch so schon. Dicht sind sie auch noch und die Pumpen laufen immer noch und werden auch auf den 3900X kommen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrDave (10. Dezember 2019)

Der Startpost wurde mit einem neuen Update erweitert und damit ist die letzte Ausbaustufe mit den AIOs erreicht.
Mit der nächsten Grafikkarte werden sich die AIOs auch verabschieden müssen - vielen Dank für eure bisherige Treue ohne Leckage


----------

